# Help Bob's injured



## WendyBob (Dec 7, 2014)

I am a bit worried about my little Bob. I came home tonight and found Bob behind the curtains quite distressed and flying into the windows. When he saw me he stopped and let me pick him up and put him back in his cage. He did wee all down my hand when I picked him up. He now has a little bit of blood at the top of his beak, just under his cere and his cere looks and little bruised and sore. He has eaten a little and drunk some water. I have covered his cage to help him feel secure. He has calmed down now and seems very tired. Does anyone know if his injury will heal on its own and is there something I could do to help him feel more comfortable. This is the first time he has tried getting behind the curtains. Now I'm worried to let him out unsupervised.


----------



## AlterEgon (Mar 18, 2015)

Poor birdie! 
I assume the bleeding has stopped on its own. If he flew head-first into the window, there's the risk that he's dealing with a concussion, in which case dark and calm is a good start. It certainly won't hurt him if he "just" got a terrible scare there either. Eating and drinking is good. If he doesn't appear disoriented or "dizzy" that's also positive. "Tired" may just come from all that excitement and the energy expended on being frantic and scared. If that doesn't improve or if he grows worse or if tired turns to unresponsive, talk to a vet. Keep an eye on his cere and make sure that dried blood and bruising doesn't interfere with his breathing. 

It sounds like you need something other than the curtains to keep him away from the window in future. If he found out that he can get behind them once, he is may very well do so again.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

AlterEgon has given you good advice. 

While it may seem like a great idea to have birds free flying in the home it is much too dangerous unless you have a room for them to be in which is completely bird safe. There are far too many dangers in a normal home, from getting stuck behind furniture, power cords, someone coming into the house and the bird flying outside over their head when they open the door, and the toilet lid left up and the bird falling in.

Remember their cage is their safe haven and birds should be put in their cage when you are going out. I don't even leave a bird out unattended when I have to use the bathroom.


----------



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

I feel really sorry . It must have come as a shock finding him like that. I hope he is soon better. But if i was you ,i wouldnt leave him out of his cage when there is no one there. He could have been on the floor and got trodden on.I would alway put him back in his cage before i went out. But it is your choice. But i myself think it isnt worth the risk.


----------



## WendyBob (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you guys ill be keeping a close eye on him he doesn't seems disorientated or dizzy so i hope the rest helps him feel better. Yes the bleeding stopped on its own. His cere looks sore amd a little bit white. Ive left him out all day since i was sure he was confident flying and used to the size of the room. I wont be doing from now on he means too much to me to risk it. Its the first time hes ever gone behind the curtains. Im just glad i was only out an hour and not all day. Poor little boy i wish i could do more feel a bit helpless and guilty because i thought he was safe. He usually flys round the room once or twice then back to his cage, i liked that he was getting a lot of exercise


----------



## WendyBob (Dec 7, 2014)

This is a photo of his injury. He is very quiet today but eating seed and drinking. He hasnt touched his carrot which is unusual for him


----------

